

Shotgun strategy for startup (no reg req'd) - dingosa
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/4e28571e-df10-11dc-91d4-0000779fd2ac.html

======
mercurio
The idea that a startup's successful product will be very different from their
initial offering is a bit overblown. Yes, there are any number of high profile
examples where this has held true (blogger, paypal, flickr), but there are an
equal number of successful companies that got big doing exactly what they set
out to do (google, amazon).

Twitter and ning are more current examples who seem to have got it right from
the start.

~~~
zach
Did Ning get it right from the start? Their focus has shifted (rightly) from
creating applications to creating groups using the same app.

Ning still has those features, but few people got very far with their "own
take on Craigslist" as their original pitch went. It turns out, of course,
people want a great successor to Yahoo Groups or EZBoards a lot more.

------
thorax
This is precisely the strategy of my company. It is a bit difficult to do
anything exceptionally well when you're so divided, but it's encouraging to
see others trying the same approach we are.

------
trekker7
Why is it so hard to make stuff people want? I wish somebody would start a
company that solved this problem itself; i.e. a startup that generated ideas
for startups.

~~~
dkokelley
Making stuff people want isn't always the hardest part. Sometimes it's
figuring out how you're going to collect from it.

It's sad the number of great ideas I hear that end with "And we'll make money
from advertisements."

I think YC is the closest thing you'll see to a startup that creates ideas for
startups.

------
rw
Is the story only 2 paragraphs long?

~~~
prescott
See <http://maxtility.com/FT080220.pdf>

